
Ask HN: How does your company keep projects organized? Everything in email - cdnsteve
So we are using the standard stuff: Slack, Google Docs, Jira, Confluence, Github for code but it feels like stuff is still all over the place in various tools and still especially in email. Email threads with bits of useful data that should be part of the project, attachments that come through, links to whatever. Traditionally all this stuff use to be on LAN drives and in Word Docs... so it&#x27;s getting better.<p>How have you moved away from an email culture for keeping track of all the things a project needs?<p>What are you using to keep it all in one place? I know there are tools like Basecamp and others but does this actually solve this problem?<p>Are the tools the problem or is it the culture of just getting the folks to be detailed in captured &quot;bits&quot; into a central place?<p>Going into 2020, it feels like I&#x27;m working with a dozen tools that just fragments things all over the place and doesn&#x27;t let us focus...
======
troydavis
There are lots of choices but Basecamp is actually pretty amazing, in large
part because it’s so well designed that people find it enjoyable to use. Since
it gets used, it becomes authoritative.

If you haven’t tried it yet, give it a shot before investing much time in
other options; at worst, it’ll give you a much better idea what you need.

